# H4n : Kaufen oder nicht



## XxbambamxX (24. April 2011)

Hi Leute
Ich wollte mal kurz fragen, ob jemand von euch Erfahrung hat mit dem Handy recorder H4n von Zoom. Es handelt sich also um dieses Gerät: http://shop.musix.ch/ecommerce/product_info.php/products_id/134603?gclid=CJeS6O2gtagCFcODDgod8jN-AA
Ich möchte Klavieraufnahmen machen bei mir Zuhause und auch von Orchestern, das Gerät sollte also transportierbar sein und nicht 100Kg wiegen 

Benutzerfreundlichkeit oder Qualität des Boardlautsprechers usw. interressieren mich nicht wirklich. Alles was zählt ist neben der Handlichkeit das Klangergebnis.

Erreicht man mit ihm mehr oder weniger CD Quali (ohne andere mikrofone) oder ist es halt nur ein handy recorder wie jeder andere auch?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (24. April 2011)

Hi,

der Zoom H4n ist ein wirklich tolles Gerät, das mal vorab. Ich bin damit absolut zufrieden. Ein paar Hinweise aus meiner Erfahrung:

1. Die eingebauten Mikros sind "brauchbar", wenn man mal eben schnell ohne Aufwand etwas aufzeichnen möchte. Interviews, Statements, Atmos mit ein wenig Dynamik.

2. Schwierig wird es dann, wenn die Geräusche vergleichsweise leise sind. Die eingebauten Mikros rauschen schon ein klein wenig, was man z.B. bei leisen Atmos wie z.B. entfernte Stadt oder leichter Wind und leichtes Blätterrauschen durchaus hört.

3. Wenn du damit Musikaufnahmen machen möchtest, dann empfehle ich dringend, dir dafür Kondensator-Mikrofone mit Phantomspeisung zu kaufen, gerne auch Großmembran-Mikros. Das Zoom H4n hat eingebaute Phantomspeisung (schaltbar auf den XLR-Eingängen). Natürlich gibt es extrem teure Kondensatormikrofone, aber auch mit günstigen Mikrofonen z.B. von T-Bone (Thomann) kann man wirklich sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen.

4. Charakter der Mikrofone:

*T-Bone SC1100 Großmembran für 129 Euro*
Sehr gutes Großmembranmikrofon mit schön vollem, voluminösem, warmem Klang, typisch Großmembran eben. Aber im Vergleich zu den wesentlich teureren Originalen von Neumann (ca. 20x so teuer) nicht ganz so präsent / transparent.
http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sc1100_grossmembranmikrofon.htm

*T-Bone SC450 Großmembran für 99 Euro*
Gutes Großmembranmikrofon ohne umschaltbare Richtcharakteristik und klanglich minimal gedämpfter als das etwas teurere SC1100 oben. Dafür ein wenig günstiger.
http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sc450.htm

*T-Bone SC140 Nieren Stereo-Set für 99 Euro*
Kleinmembranmikrofone mit sehr transparentem, präsentem Klang. Nicht das Klangvolumen von Großmembran-Mikros, aber für Freunde klaren, neutralen Klavier- bzw. Flügelsounds durchaus empfehlenswert.
http://www.thomann.de/de/the_tbone_sc140_stereoset.htm

Sehr gut kann auch eine Kombination aus 2 SC140 plus einem SC1100 sein, allerdings wird es da mit dem Zoom H4n ein klein wenig aufwändiger, da es nur 2 Eingänge mit Phantomspeisung hat. Aber trotzdem sei es der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnt. 

Die Qualität der AD-Wandler (Mikroeingänge) ist gut für jede normale Anwendung. High-End-Studiowandler sind natürlich besser, dafür aber eben nicht so flexibel einsetzbar, wie ein Zoom H4n Recorder.

Für das Zoom H4n solltest du dir gleich eine "gescheite" SD-Karte holen, da die manchmal im Bundle mitgelieferte Karte bestenfalls Schrott ist, schlechtestensfalls deine einmaligen Aufnahmen mit kompletter Dienstverweigerung quittiert. Die paar Euro für eine anständige Karte sollten aber das Problem nicht sein.

Hoffe, das hilft dir ein wenig weiter. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## XxbambamxX (24. April 2011)

Vielen Dank erstmal.
Das klingt ja eigentlich ganz vielversprechend =)
Das eine High-End-Studio bessere Ergebnisse erzielt ist ja schon klar aber deine beschreibung ist ja nicht übel^^
habe auch noch ein KondensatorMikro von Sony ( ECM-959). Ist zwar schon etwas älter zählte aber damals zu denn wirklich guteng (soweit ich das weiss^^ ).

Kauf mir das Tile dann mal und hoffe ich werde zufrieden sein. =)

Gruss
Simon


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. April 2011)

Das Sony ECM-959 ist ein unsymmetrisches Elektretmikrofon (ohne Phantomspeisung), mit dem du die hintere, kleine Miniklinkenbuchse des H4n füttern kannst. Den Vorteil der symmetrischen Übertragung und der damit verbundenen Stör-Entkopplung hast du damit leider nicht.
Aber vielleicht reicht dir das ja trotzdem für deine Zwecke, musst du halt mal ausprobieren. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## XxbambamxX (25. April 2011)

Hi
Habe das Tile nun und habe es auch ausprobiert und bin super zufrieden damit.
Vielleicht habe ich halt auch nicht so ein anspruchsvolles Gehör aber mir gefällt das Ergebnis super besonders wenn ich zusammen mit dem ECM eine 4Spur Aufnahme mache. Da du ja ein absoluter Profi zu sein scheinst habe ich nochmals eine kleine Frage an dich: Soll ich dinge eher mit einem hohen Rec-Level aufnehmen oder auf einem eher Tiefen? Oder spielt das nicht wirklich eine Rolle? Bis jetzt habe ich einfach geschaut, dass der Pegel nicht ganz bis zum Anschlag kommt.

Vielen Dank für die kompetente Auskunft =)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. April 2011)

Je besser du aussteuerst (hoch, ohne Clipping) desto höher ist der Dynamikumfang, den du aufnimmst.
Auch bei leisen Atmos steuere ich immer möglichst gut aus, damit ich dann später in der Mischung alle Möglichkeiten habe.

Prinzipiell Sprache etwa bis -3dB, Atmos bis etwa -6dB, Musik so knapp wie geht an die 0dB ran, ohne bei evtl. Spitzen ins Clipping zu kommen.

Bei Sprache kannst du (wenn du keine aufwändige Nachbearbeitung machen willst) gerne auch den Kompressor / Limiter aktivieren. Gehe dazu in Menu / Input / Comp/Limit / Input / Comp2(Vocal). Bei Musikaufnahmen solltest du das aber nicht machen, sondern erst in der Nachbearbeitung, und nur wenn nötig.

Gruß
Martin


----------

